# Any Slimming World people here? I just don't get it :( *UPDATE* P3



## BethK

I've done fad diets (on one now) but they don't work for me.

I've done WW a few years ago and i did lose weight but i didn't like all the point counting and weighing. 

So i'm looking at Slimming World, however i don't understand.

On their website it states this - 

Eat as much as you want, when you want!
No food is banned! Enjoy your favourite treats every day and still lose weight.

I'm pretty sure i've been eating what i want, when i want and as much as i want for the last 3 years and all that's happened is i've put on weight, and lots of it!

How on earth can eating whatever you want, when you want and how much you want enable you to lose weight?

Unfortunately i can't get to the meetings (live too far away from them) so i need to be able to understand how they can help me lose weight before i pay for the online access.

If it's not portion control, points or calorie counting then what is it?

Is this the diet that does green and red days that i've heard of. Is that how it works?

Gutted i can't get to the meetings as i could use a consultant to show me the ropes!


----------



## emme

i'll be stalking this thread, i can't go to meetings as no one to have LO and like you i don't want to pay online without knowing the basics!


----------



## BethK

Well i've just joined online and they're caption "Eat as much as you want, when you want!
No food is banned! Enjoy your favourite treats every day and still lose weight" Isn't exactly true, obviously, i mean like i said, i've been eating what i like, when i like for years, that's what's got me in this situation in the first place!

So now i've joined i can see what it's really about.
The site is great i must say, you get a list of 'free food', stuff you can eat as much as you like of like fruit and veg, even things you wouldn't have thought were free, like potatoes apparently are, still not sure on that though, i've always been told to cut down on carbs :S

Then you get Healthy extras, you can chose 1 option from the A list and one from the B list each day. The A list is things like Milk and cheese, B list is cereals and breads etc.

Then you get your Syns, you're allowed 5 - 15 syns a day, there's a massive list of syns obviously and they all have syn point values by them.

The website lets you weigh in every week, post photo's on your private homepage so you can see the difference, gives loads of recipe ideas, meal planner ideas, has a bookstore for all the recipe books. I'm honestly very impressed and considering i went in completely blind, i'm very excited about this change of eating habit.

It's definitely made me look at what i cook and how i cook it. It's basically teaching you a whole new lifestyle.

We will see... :)


----------



## Zizzle

Do you need anymore help sweet or are you sorted?


----------



## lozzy21

The caption is because nothing is banned and you dont have to weight or measure anything.

You can eat as much healthy foods as you want so you can eat fruit, veg, salad, lean meat and certain carbs untill your full. You get an daily allowance for your calcium so your milk and cheese and an allowance for your other carbs so bread,oats, some breakfast cerials.

You then get what they call syns, you can have 5-15 a day and these are for your naughty foods, so your margarine, mayo, etc or you can use it on things like crisps or chocolate.


----------



## sparkle05

Hi Beth, I'm following slimming world  Give me a shout if you need any help :hugs:

It's a great diet. good luck on your weight loss journey :thumbup:


----------



## BethK

Thanks everyone. I think I've got it now, although a lot of the recipes talk about adding artificial sweetener, I don't know what they mean.

I bought some Truvia calorie free sweetener today from tesco, it looks like sugar. Is that what they mean? Seems odd to add sugar to a meal :/

Today I bought some Muller light yogurts and saw some muller rice low fat pots next to it, thought I'd be ok as the yoghurt is free and it was low fat so I bought 2 packs, then when I got home I had a sandwich and a muller rice and then find out its 10 1/2 syns!!

Gutted and so annoyed :((


----------



## LoraLoo

It can be hard to get your head round the idea that you can eat as much free food as you like- things including potatoes, pasta etc, when you constantly hear that you shouldn't be eating lots of these things. But SW really is fantastic, Ive been doing it for 12 years and its the best and only 'diet' i have and will ever do. 

There is a whole Slimming World thread on here, and if you use FB there is a SW page on there too with lots of recipes etc. Good Luck! x


----------



## BethK

Wow 12 years?! I was hoping it wouldn't take that long :/

I need to lose about 1 1/2 stone quite fast.

Have about 4 stone to lose in all.

I weighed myself Friday for my first weigh in. Weighed myself this morning and I was 2lb lighter. Weighed myself about an hour ago and I'd gone back up to my first weight!?

I'd only a weetabix with 1% fat milk this morning, a whole meal sandwich for lunch with lettuce, tomato and beet root and that stupid muller rice :((

Is it normal for weight to fluctuate that much during the day? I'm sure what I ate didn't weigh 2lb


----------



## LoraLoo

BethK said:


> Wow 12 years?! I was hoping it wouldn't take that long :/
> 
> I need to lose about 1 1/2 stone quite fast.
> 
> Have about 4 stone to lose in all.
> 
> I weighed myself Friday for my first weigh in. Weighed myself this morning and I was 2lb lighter. Weighed myself about an hour ago and I'd gone back up to my first weight!?
> 
> I'd only a weetabix with 1% fat milk this morning, a whole meal sandwich for lunch with lettuce, tomato and beet root and that stupid muller rice :((
> 
> Is it normal for weight to fluctuate that much during the day? I'm sure what I ate didn't weigh 2lb

lol well there has been 5 babies in those 12 years so on and off, but ive always loosely followed it even during my pregnancies as its so easy to. Dont weigh yourself every day, yes it can fluctuate that easily and it can be disheartening, stick to once a week. Even better if you can get to somewhere like boots and do it on their scales x


----------



## BethK

LoraLoo said:


> BethK said:
> 
> 
> Wow 12 years?! I was hoping it wouldn't take that long :/
> 
> I need to lose about 1 1/2 stone quite fast.
> 
> Have about 4 stone to lose in all.
> 
> I weighed myself Friday for my first weigh in. Weighed myself this morning and I was 2lb lighter. Weighed myself about an hour ago and I'd gone back up to my first weight!?
> 
> I'd only a weetabix with 1% fat milk this morning, a whole meal sandwich for lunch with lettuce, tomato and beet root and that stupid muller rice :((
> 
> Is it normal for weight to fluctuate that much during the day? I'm sure what I ate didn't weigh 2lb
> 
> lol well there has been 5 babies in those 12 years so on and off, but ive always loosely followed it even during my pregnancies as its so easy to. Dont weigh yourself every day, yes it can fluctuate that easily and it can be disheartening, stick to once a week. Even better if you can get to somewhere like boots and do it on their scales xClick to expand...

Thanks Loraloo! Ahhh 5 babies, yes that'd do it! :)

I can see how it'd be a complete change in my relationship with food, I'm hoping I can get to grips so that I can, like you, use it as a base for years to come to keep my weight down once it gets there.

After my meal tonight I'd have had 22 syns!

So annoyed, had I not had that 11 syn muller rice I'd be ok!


----------



## LoraLoo

BethK said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethK said:
> 
> 
> Wow 12 years?! I was hoping it wouldn't take that long :/
> 
> I need to lose about 1 1/2 stone quite fast.
> 
> Have about 4 stone to lose in all.
> 
> I weighed myself Friday for my first weigh in. Weighed myself this morning and I was 2lb lighter. Weighed myself about an hour ago and I'd gone back up to my first weight!?
> 
> I'd only a weetabix with 1% fat milk this morning, a whole meal sandwich for lunch with lettuce, tomato and beet root and that stupid muller rice :((
> 
> Is it normal for weight to fluctuate that much during the day? I'm sure what I ate didn't weigh 2lb
> 
> lol well there has been 5 babies in those 12 years so on and off, but ive always loosely followed it even during my pregnancies as its so easy to. Dont weigh yourself every day, yes it can fluctuate that easily and it can be disheartening, stick to once a week. Even better if you can get to somewhere like boots and do it on their scales xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Loraloo! Ahhh 5 babies, yes that'd do it! :)
> 
> I can see how it'd be a complete change in my relationship with food, I'm hoping I can get to grips so that I can, like you, use it as a base for years to come to keep my weight down once it gets there.
> 
> After my meal tonight I'd have had 22 syns!
> 
> So annoyed, had I not had that 11 syn muller rice I'd be ok!Click to expand...

Dont worry about it, dont write off the day just cos you've had quite a few syns. My bet is you'd have had alot more if you hadn't started on the plan! Tomorrow is a new day :thumbup:


----------



## ZoMo

I have just started SW again, my 6th go in 10 years. It has always worked well for me, lost nearly 3 stone on my best go. I put it all on again when I stop doing it. Always weigh yourself at the same time of day as otherwise it fluctuates like mad! 

Dont beat yourself up over a muller rice, you can get a SW phone app (if you have a smart phone) so you can log in at the supermarket to check syn values. I have discovered mini twister lollies at 2.5 syns, soleros 5 syns, fruit pastille lollies 3 syns, all v sweet, last longer than a chocolate bar and feel a lot naughtier to eat than they actually are. Also, pink n whites (marshmallow sandwiched in wafers) are only 2.5 syns or curly wurlies are only 6 syns and if you whack them in the fridge they go hard and you can make one last half an hour by sucking it!! Lots of little tricks to make your syns last longer. I feel cheated to 'spend' syns on meals, I keep my meals free and stuff myself with lollies and still stay within syn limits :)

Make sure to read the magazine for loads of motivation and fab recipes, you can tweak them to add in foods from free or healthy a/b's lists to suit your taste too.


----------



## BethK

Thank you!
Great ideas for syns! Will go and look at the app now.

Looking forward to my first magazine edition coming to get lots of great ideas! :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hi Beth, I have the phone app an I have used it non stop this first week lol.

I have gone over syns some days this week. I have had 2 birthdays this week and have had some cake :blush: I think as long as you just draw a line under it straight away and move on you will be fine :winkwink:

I wish it was as easy to take weight off as it is to put I on lol

:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Your body weight naturaly fluctuates during the day, you weight less in the mornings because you then put a load of food in. I think your weight can fluctuate 6lb depending on if you need a poo and how much water your retaining.


----------



## BethK

Anyone got any ideas for something substantial for a packed lunch at work?

I currently have a wholemeal bread sandwich with tomato, beetroot and lettuce and a yoghurt. I was hoping some days i could take some chicken and salad in a tortilla wrap but as far as i can tell it's high syns for the tortilla :o(

Any recipes for pizza? I can do free toppings (except the cheese maybe) but i can't find any low syn pizza bread mix. DH is doing it with me but he'd love a pizza.


----------



## lozzy21

Pasta salads are quite filling, as are noodles.

The bread base is full of syns but you can do pizza topped chicken, flatten a chicken breast out and bake untill just cooked, cover with passata, add things like pepper, onions, muchrooms and then add your cheese A choice and put under the grill.


----------



## BethK

Oh thank you! He's loving the idea of pizza topped chicken!

I got my recipe books delivered today.

Can you just confirm portion size for free foods mean nothing?

I'm cooking chips tonight with egg and beans.

In the recipe for the SW chips it says 6 Maris Piper potatoes serves 4 people.

Surely it doesn't matter if it served only 2 people, it's still free food?

The potatoes aren't big so I only got about 7 chips out of 1 potato. 7 chips didn't seem much :/

I've done 4 potatoes for 2 people. Am I missing the point? I know it's 'free' but am I supposed to still be strict on the amount?


----------



## LoraLoo

BethK said:


> Oh thank you! He's loving the idea of pizza topped chicken!
> 
> I got my recipe books delivered today.
> 
> Can you just confirm portion size for free foods mean nothing?
> 
> I'm cooking chips tonight with egg and beans.
> 
> In the recipe for the SW chips it says 6 Maris Piper potatoes serves 4 people.
> 
> Surely it doesn't matter if it served only 2 people, it's still free food?
> 
> The potatoes aren't big so I only got about 7 chips out of 1 potato. 7 chips didn't seem much :/
> 
> I've done 4 potatoes for 2 people. Am I missing the point? I know it's 'free' but am I supposed to still be strict on the amount?

Also tortillas- you can get wholemeal which are slightly less syns. 

Re the free food, you are supposed to fill your plate with 1/3 free food and 2/3 superfree food which is why i imagine they have put 6 potatoes. However, so long as you are eating lots of fruit and vegetables throughout the day, these can count towards your 2/3 superfree food,does that make sense? xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Also not sure if you have access to a kitchen at work but mug shots are handy and some of those are free. Hi-Fi bars would also be handy for a packed lunch if you dont mind using them as your HE. Cous Cous is another option for lunch, usually syn free or very low in syns. I like it with a sald with lots of pickled onions and beetroot! x


----------



## BethK

Thank you ever so much for all your help!

The couscous with beet root and onions sounds great! I'll have that tomorrow! :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hi Beth :hugs:

I use smash to make my pizza's :-/

I make up a packet of smash so that it looks like a dough substance. Roll it out into a rough circle. Then just add whatever you like :) I use tomato puree then chopped up ham, tomatoes, mushrooms, onion, sweetcorn, some cheese (synd, or from your healthy extras) and put it in the oven for 30 minutes :) It is quite nice. I normally have a big salad with it. You can get loads of your super free in too :) 

:hugs:


----------



## Cherub85

:hi:

I'm a slimming world lover :) it's a brilliant diet (although I don't like calling it a diet, it's more of a teaching you how to eat properly group!)

Don't worry to much about going over your Syns on one day. We are told to look at it another way, you have 105 for the week :).

Some people get two jars,put 105 pennies in one jar, and as you use syns move the corresponding amount of pennies in to the other jar. :thumbup:

Also get yourself the all in one recipe book. it's amazing!!!

If you need any help let me know xx


----------



## Cherub85

Also - step away from mid week weighing! it will drive you insane. pick a day and time and stick to that every week. it can change so much throughout the day it's not worth the stress x


----------



## BethK

Thanks everyone for your help! :D

Today is weigh-in day! :O

I've lost 6lb in my first week! :happydance:

I've found it not too bad to stick to. I'm not a lover of fruit or raw carrot/cucumber so have found myself going hungry a bit between meals as i don't have much snack choice but i'm managing.

Hopefully i can keep it up and i'll lose my 4st goal this year :D

I'd like to get under 12 stone. But i'm using small goals, each stone bracket is an achievement for me. My first objective is to lose 16lb so that i can have more IVF treatments, second it's my daughter's 3rd birthday at the end of May, 19 weeks away, i'd love to have lost 2 stone by then. That'll be 1 1/2lb per week. I'm really hoping we can do it. I have amazing support from DH who is doing it with me. If i don't get 2 stone off by then then we're going on holiday in June and i'd like to have lost it by then.

Either way this is it for us now. I'm not saying we'll never have a takeaway again or blow our points, after all we're going for a meal on the 24th January so that'll be bad that day, but we know we'll go back to our new way of eating and cooking straight after!

Cherub85 I didn't think we could carry points over to the next day?

Tonight we're having pizza topped chicken breast with salad :D


----------



## Cherub85

We are always told we can carry them over. But only in one week. You can't carry them in to the next.

As for snack ideas, try making slimming world quiche, good little filler!! X


----------



## BethK

*UPDATE*

Well i joined SW on the 8th January, today it's the 4th February and i've lost 14lb so far! That's my first stone! :D

I'm so so pleased! My next goal is to lose another stone by March 31st which is my niece's Christening and i'll be a Godmother. I'm hoping i can keep it up and reach my next target before the 31st March BUT i know that the first 2 weeks of my diet had quite a bit of weight loss which you don't get every week. I seem to be tailing off to 2lb a week, if i can keep it at 2lb per week that'd be great and i should lose my second stone by 25th March, we'll see.

Just wanted to say how great SW is, we don't go, only do it online but both me and DH stick to it. All our meals are from the SW recipe books, all cooked from scratch.

I bought the 30 day shred dvd but haven't started it yet, really don't know when i'm going to get time as i'm up with LO at 7, out the door by 7.45, then home at 5pm to make LO's tea, DH comes home at 6 and we go up to do LO's bath and bed, then i come down at 7 to cook for me and DH :shrug:


----------



## louisiana

would ur hubby cook a couple of nights a week so u can do a workout?and maybe one day a week get up a wee bit earlier to fir it in then?

it sounds hard but it is worth it


----------



## Cherub85

It is hard!!! Lol.

Glad your doing so well with SW Hun, well done on the loss so far :thumbup: it's a great diet once you can sink your teeth in to how it works xx


----------



## Lollip0p

If you do a red week, what foods are included in a red week? someone mentioned if i joined slimming world and did red weeks, it would help with my thyroid and weight loss.


----------



## ZoMo

Red weeks concentrate on meat, all your lean meats and fish are free but you will need to count pasta, rice, potatoes etc. You get 2 healthy b's and 1 or 2 healthy a's (your choice). Green days are the opposite - count the meat but the rice, pasta , potatoes etc are free. This is how Slimming World used to work (when I joined the first few times!), they didnt used to have the Extra Easy option years ago. 

I have weighed in today, 16lb off in 5 weeks (flu has helped hurry it along this week!). Very pleased :)


----------



## gingajewel

I love slimming world too!! For pizza base I use Warburton square wraps. They are eight syns each and then I just top them with cheese,tomato puree, and lots of super free veg, yummy!!

Well done on doing so fab!


----------

